# The Art of Racing in the Rain



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I really enjoyed reading this book at the beach during my vacation. It is written from the dog's perspective. 

And if you like cars, you will enjoy it even more!


----------



## Melodie A (Aug 13, 2008)

I read that book. I enjoyed it also and I don't even like cars. It was a good book and I liked hearing it from the dog's point of view.


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

I read this a while back and I enjoyed it so much more than either of the other two popular "dog" books circulating right now (marley & me; story of edgar sawtelle).

Best book of the three would hands down be Art of Racing in the Rain


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I have been sharing my hardback copy for over a year now. I really, really enjoyed this book and am so glad that I took the advice of a clerk in Denver's Tattered Cover book store. I would have overlooked it without her advice.
Sheilah


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Another vote for 'read it!' I enjoyed Enzo and the story line and story line and found this book well the worth the (short) time to read it.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

And did the little surprise at the very end make all of you cry? I sure did!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I loooooooooooved this book. My mom actually bought this for my European DH because she is a Formula One freeeeeeeeeak. He didn't like the first chapter since it's a tearjerker and hasn't finished it, but I snagged it. I usually am not a fan of sappy books, but this was so great!

I do think you have to be a huge doggie person and a plus is a huge car person to enjoy this book a lot. It focuses so much around those 2 topics...I read some reviews people gave of it that don't own dogs and think cars are the spawn of satan and they said it was horrible. Eh. To each their own. It isn't a literary masterpiece, but it's a good read!


----------



## hokie01 (Nov 4, 2009)

Interesting. Never heard of the book, but I am a huge car guy, so I will definitely put it on my list. Gets great reviews


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Welcome to the board from a fellow Virginian!

It is one of the best books I have read in a while - you are going to really love it if you are a car guy! Enjoy!


----------

